# Virtual contact enough?



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Is the virtual contact on the SAS board enough for you, or are you interested in "real-life" contact with the people on this board: e.g. by telephone/meeting face-to-face?

Virtual contact is better than nothing, but sometimes seems superficial. Talking to people in person would be good.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I would absolutely love to meet some of the people on this board.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I've only wanted to meet one person from this board, and now, virtual contact is crap compared to the real thing. :lol

:love


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I picked "Yes Definetly" but that only applies to one person. Maybe sometime in the future would I want to go to a gathering in NY area.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

There's a handful of people here, I would give my eye teeth (well, not mine, but, maybe JohnnyEnnui, or Caedmon) if we all lived closer together.....Star......I know I"m leaving many, many people out (Was I nominated for an emmy or what!)
That "Click" where you "Get someone".......
I have learned so much from this board....Donniedarko, was a "Savior" to me at one point;-) also learned from him, age is a number.

Feel like I"m making a speech here...............

Good night;-)))


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Yeah, I'd love to meet some people from the board. I'd be nervous as hell, but absolutely.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yes I already met two people. I met Sprinter, and SebFontain and I went on a vacation together. Had a great time. :banana


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd like to meet _someone_. I think all of you are just figments of the lesser parts of my imagination though.....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Meeting some Sas ppl? Sounds good to me, couldn't hurt to have another friend or two


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, maybe


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Not at this moment. :hide


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Maybe.


----------



## Syanis (Aug 20, 2005)

I'd be interested in meeting other SAS people face to face. I think social contact in real life is quite important and meeting others who understand our problems and don't judge us for that would be a good thing.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'd love to meet some sas'ers. Might actually happen soon with someone on this board too.


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

Definitely  At least you'll understand why I act so strange and feel so nervous. But I get better as I get to know the person.

I don't have the money to go to the USA or any other country, so, is there anyone from Romania here ? :um


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

I want this thread to hit 15 pages. Forget virtual contact. face to face contact. sit in a coffee shop. at a park. at a college campus. people wouldn't even know what we are talking about or up to. trust me, when your with people and everyone is supportive this stuff will get easier.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes but I cannot even imagine why anyone would want to meet me...:sigh


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I really wanna meet scairy & GTI79 :boogie 
And anyone who wants to meet me. :lol :b


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Penny said:


> Yes but I cannot even imagine why anyone would want to meet me...:sigh


I would


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

GraceLikeRain said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but I cannot even imagine why anyone would want to meet me...:sigh
> ...


 :squeeze Heather you are as nice as anyone could be!!


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Real life is the way to go.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny said:


> Yes but I cannot even imagine why anyone would want to meet me...:sigh


I want to meet you too :squeeze But, as with most people here that I want to meet, distance is usually the issue 

I had the privilege of meeting people from SAS in the past, though. It was a really positive experience for me. I even met my best friend on this board.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wouldn't be comfortable with that. I decline to meet anyone here, and that actually saves someone the shock of discovering that I am even weirder in person than I am here. Because I am. 
A lot weirder. Creepy, even. Unless you _want_ to end up chained to a radiator in my basement.

...Do I have a radiator? I know that I don't have a basement, but I'm not sure about the radiator. Where the hell am I going with this? See.. I ramble, too. It's for the best that none of us ever cross paths, because I will creep you out and then ramble on and on about nothing. I'm doing a public service.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd be pretty nervous to meet anyone here, but I'd probably do it if the opportunity arose.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella, I'd love to meet you.  I find you incredibly intriguing. However, I'd scare you away with my nervousness and horrid conversational skills.. :sigh



leppardess said:


> I had the privilege of meeting people from SAS in the past, though.


And, I have had the privilege of meeting Annie, who is awesome to be around! :boogie


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes definitely. There is one person I talk to I would really like to meet. And you are that person and you read this, I'm just kidding


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have met a few people and have never had a bad experience.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Yes, definitely. I've met one person in the past, and I am open to the idea of doing it again in the future.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I already have been to a few SAS meetings.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I would like to meet more people here. I travelled across the country with someone that used to post here, and am moving to CA to live with a member that has been kicked off... twice, I think. I stayed with her and her b/f for two weeks last year. My whole life is pretty much shaped by SAS in a way, heh. 

I met Archaic once about two years ago or something. She is very shy, heh, and I probably weirded her out. I talk to Karl now and then, calling him up all drunk, peeing while on the phone. I wish I could make more friends, though. I just sit here by myself more often than not.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

njodis said:


> I'd be pretty nervous to meet anyone here, but I'd probably do it if the opportunity arose.


 :ditto


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I really wanna meet scairy & GTI79 :boogie
> And anyone who wants to meet me. :lol :b


Yeah  too bad. You're the only person that I'd want to meet because you're the only person that I actually can separate from the masses. Everyone else is a blur. I just kind of post to threads. you i actually type to. You're great 

But you have a crazy temper! You might try killing me if we disagree in person. Warning GT179 stay away. It's for your own good. :rofl


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

scairy said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > I really wanna meet scairy & GTI79 :boogie
> ...


:haha at my temper. :lol :b 
& thanks, you're so sweet. I really wish we lived closer.  If we did I'm sure we would have definitely met by now. :b You're great also. :nw


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

BeNice said:


> I would like to meet more people here. I travelled across the country with someone that used to post here, and am moving to CA to live with a member that has been kicked off... twice, I think. I stayed with her and her b/f for two weeks last year. My whole life is pretty much shaped by SAS in a way, heh.
> 
> I met Archaic once about two years ago or something. She is very shy, heh, and I probably weirded her out. I talk to Karl now and then, calling him up all drunk, peeing while on the phone. I wish I could make more friends, though. I just sit here by myself more often than not.


You didn't weird me out! I figured _I_ came off as weird and creepy. Was I really that shy? I've also met applejohn and he said I didn't seem to be shy/socially anxious at all.

And to the original question, yes, sure.


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

i'm pretty new to this board, but still i'd love to meet someone else who wasn't completely and utterly weirded out by how shy/awkward i may be.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

archaic said:


> BeNice said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't weird me out! I figured _I_ came off as weird and creepy. Was I really that shy? I've also met applejohn and he said I didn't seem to be shy/socially anxious at all.


Yeah, you weren't that shy. I just didn't know what to say, really. That place was strange, though. It was like an art collective kind of place, and some people lived there. If I go anywhere near you lately, in the next couple of weeks before I leave, I'll let you know. Things happen in Trenton/Philly but my sister can't really afford to go out there. I want to go record out there but I guess it won't happen.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I really wanna meet scairy & GTI79 :boogie
> And anyone who wants to meet me. :lol :b


Awww i wanna meet you too. :boogie :squeeze

I'd be up for meeting lots of SA'ers, I like to compare my "quirks" to thiers.



scairy said:


> But you have a crazy temper! You might try killing me if we disagree in person. Warning GT179 stay away. It's for your own good. :rofl


Temper? she has a temper? ooooooh I haven't got to experiance this yet. :nw :duel :evil


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

GTI79 said:


> Awww i wanna meet you too. :boogie :squeeze


:boogie :hug



GTI79 said:


> Temper? she has a temper? ooooooh I haven't got to experiance this yet. :nw :duel :evil


:haha I'm sure you'll get to experience my temper. haha :b


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Drella said:


> I wouldn't be comfortable with that. I decline to meet anyone here, and that actually saves someone the shock of discovering that I am even weirder in person than I am here. Because I am.
> A lot weirder. Creepy, even. Unless you _want_ to end up chained to a radiator in my basement.
> 
> ...Do I have a radiator? I know that I don't have a basement, but I'm not sure about the radiator. Where the hell am I going with this? See.. I ramble, too. It's for the best that none of us ever cross paths, because I will creep you out and then ramble on and on about nothing. I'm doing a public service.


You know what makes a situation awkward/creepy? The fact that the creepiness and awkwardness is there and has never been mentioned. Your sitting with the other person and both no "something's happening" but no one knows what it is. Once you admit your personality quirks like you just did,now I am comfortable enough to meet you in person. And just doing that first meeting is an excellent step in progress. Even if your weirdness weirds my weirdness radar to thinking "wow this guy is weirder than me" and we never contact each other again, there is nothing to be ashamed off. We s hould only be proud we made effort and gained osme new experience.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I think it would be an interesting experience...so yes.


----------



## veronica (Sep 5, 2007)

I would absolutley love to! I'd do it too! I would feel so comfortable around any of you, I can tell.


----------



## SeaSwallow (Mar 8, 2007)

I voted for "Yes, definitely" because that's one of the reasons I'm posting here. You all *have* to be more than just some words on the screen...


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

LillekeRohus said:


> I voted for "Yes, definitely" because that's one of the reasons I'm posting here. You all *have* to be more than just some words on the screen...


I am actually a computer simulation of someone with SA.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I think its great you guys are all meeting. I've met a handful of SAr's, upwards of a few dozen, many who frequent this board, because we have a group out here in Arizona. I'd have to say, they've gotten me through the worst. There is nothing like support for something you have no control over, rather than ridicule. Its made me a lot stronger. Thanks guys. :group


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

oh, shout-out to Karen for being a fearless leader!


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

I've never met a single person here


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

What do socially anxious people do when they meet? That isn't a joke despite sounding like the set up for a punchiline.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, mostly attend the meetings and share our experiences and offer up solutions. 

Its branched out to a few outings, and its just normal get togethers. Its gotten to the point where, we know what our problem is, so we can make light of it, and this creates more comfort. I guess. So basically, you can just do anything.


----------



## mariko (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd love to meet someone from here. :banana 

I'd probably want to go to the beach if I met you, so I hope you like swimming. Or go to Starbucks which I'm addicted to. Mmmm white chocolate mocha. :cup I get really jacked up hyper on caffine, though, so I'm warning you now.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Andrew White said:


> What do socially anxious people do when they meet? That isn't a joke despite sounding like the set up for a punchiline.


We stand around for half an hour trying to decide where to go for food haha. It really depends, but most of the ones I went to were really quiet. We did a lot of movie-watching hehe.


----------



## veronica (Sep 5, 2007)

sonya99 said:


> Andrew White said:
> 
> 
> > What do socially anxious people do when they meet? That isn't a joke despite sounding like the set up for a punchiline.
> ...


I'd feel comfortable talking just because I know everyone feels the way I do but others might be quiet and I would just stand there looking like babbling idiot. :b


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

bay area , ca anyone?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Penny:


> Yes but I cannot even imagine why anyone would want to meet me


Why do you sell yourself so short?? I don't understand. :con

I'll meet anyone anywhere anytime. I would like to get together with Annie and have dinner/lunch sometime since we live close. Meeting people from SAS in the past is just like meeting others. Some you click with and others you don't. You just seem to have more compassion for each other.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

FairleighCalm said:


> Penny:
> 
> 
> > Yes but I cannot even imagine why anyone would want to meet me
> ...


Because I am anxiety ridden and troubled. :um


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny said:


> FairleighCalm said:
> 
> 
> > Penny:
> ...


((((((((((((((Penny))))))))))))) You're in good company... we all are :squeeze


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

eyesonmywall said:


> i'm pretty new to this board, but still i'd love to meet someone else who wasn't completely and utterly weirded out by how shy/awkward i may be.


Join the sa crowd :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Penny Wrote:


> Because I am anxiety ridden and troubled


I'm so damn insensitive sometimes Penny. I'm sorry. I just read your posts, and others, and I think, wow, they're smart etc. My "encouragement" is probably annoying at times. :blush


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

FairleighCalm said:


> Penny Wrote:
> 
> 
> > Because I am anxiety ridden and troubled
> ...


No I think your encouragement is great...you are not insensitive at all.

I am just a weird dork... :stu


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Virtual contact is cool, but there are certain people I want to talk to on the phone from here and certain people I'd love to meet. One of them is in the UK and he'd let me get beat up if some shady **** went down so I don't know about that. hahahah
We'd have to stay in the house or something.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

You'd be ok. The streets of Detroit would be no match for my foppishness and posh accent.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

No way I'd want you to come here. I'm sick of this dump. I'd rather go over there, whenever I get the balls.


----------

